# LOW



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard how the fishing has been, the ice thickness, and if and where they are driving out. Want to head up on Christmas but not if I can't drive out.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

There is enough ice to drive, but the worst fishing in years. My group was up there the 1st week in December, the fish just weren't biting.

A buddy of mine just got back and went all over the island area and the same story. Good luck if you go

Dan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Best fishing ever...............Northwest Angle

Two of us caught and released over 40 walleyes in 2 1/2 hrs. Sunday
Kept our limit of 16 inchers. Released about 4 or 5 over 21 inches.

Send me a PM if you want details


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

zippel bay is hot right now. plenty of ice to drive out just about everywhere, from what i have heard they are doing good in about 12 feet of water.

Good Luck!


----------



## dskinny (Dec 7, 2008)

We had a rough go when we went just before Christmas. 4 guys, out from the island in 28 FOW. 1 saguer, 1 22" walleye in a day of fishing. Obviously had to release the walleye as it was in the slot. That was the weekend it was brutally cold, so we went out deeper water than normal.

Went to Upper Red the next day and hammered them.

Ice was plenty thick on both lakes for driving. 18"+.

Hope your trip to LOW goes better than ours!


----------

